# I could've sworn she was dead



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I really figured she was already dead.

So a few questions here:

1. Since when does someone register to be in a religion?

2. Where exactly does one go to register?

Albright: I?m ?Ready To Register As Muslim? To Fight Trump | KFI AM 640

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is like suggesting all mexican's will be deported. Trump has made himself clear. You live in a country with radical islam you don't come into America - no visa - no pass - go some where and blow things up. The registry crap is just that - crap.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

-vomits- this is s--vomits- oh never min-vomit-


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

We don't register by religion yet. That is her point she does not want anyone to ever have to register by religion here in the US. Regardless of what is said now in the past the president did say he wanted to register muslims. He did not specify what if any citizenship he just said muslims. He may have meant a lot of things, it is hard to know what one means you can only go by what they actually say. Since his first comments on this he has sounded like he meant to restrict all regardless of religion from some countries. 
We will just have to wait and carefully read his EO on the topic. 

I agree with Sec. Albright we should not register by religion here in the US.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> We don't register by religion yet. That is her point she does not want anyone to ever have to register by religion here in the US. Regardless of what is said now in the past the president did say he wanted to register muslims. He did not specify what if any citizenship he just said muslims. He may have meant a lot of things, it is hard to know what one means you can only go by what they actually say. Since his first comments on this he has sounded like he meant to restrict all regardless of religion from some countries.
> We will just have to wait and carefully read his EO on the topic.
> 
> I agree with Sec. Albright we should not register by religion here in the US.


If all the libtards would for sure register as Muslims, I would be all for mass deportation of the followers of Mohamed. You would be surprised at how much better thing would get quickly.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Definitely dont want anyone registering by religion for any reason, but I do support blocking people from high risk areas without SERIOUS multisource vetting, and also rounding up questionable individuals and sending them on their way

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If she wants to by religion that's her choice, but she better be willing to make major changes if she wants to be a true muslim according to muslim law. I doubt they would actually accept her!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a shame ..... when old people get senile.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Being able to come and go in America is a right reserved to American citizens. To non Americans, it is a privilege, not a right. Even the Pope has to go through immigration process, so why does the Muslims think they can just stroll in our country without being checked in first. Stupid liberals....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Being able to come and go in America is a right reserved to American citizens. To non Americans, it is a privilege, not a right. Even the Pope has to go through immigration process, so why does the Muslims think they can just stroll in our country without being checked in first. Stupid liberals....


Because they are muzslimes, the privileged ones.

I think all liberals have a death wish.

I think all muzslimes should be registered.

Who commits almost all the terrorist attacks?

Who has been committing them worldwide since the mullah bastards took over iran?

Who flew planes into the WTC?

I could go on and on, but you get my point, and my reason to register, we need to wake up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Albright is batshat crazy...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if she claims to be a Muslim and opens her month to a Muslim male, fails to dress or act as she is ordered. She will be..dead


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am surprised it took her this long to figure out she really is a muslim. After all, it was over 20 years ago that she burned all of those folks alive in Waco, TX. - Just like a good muslim would do... So now can we deport her?

Edit: Sorry, my mistake... I had her confused with Janet Reno. It is hard to keep all these crazy people straight without a program.

This is the crazy broad that got us into the war killing Christians in Bosnia to protect muslims.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> We don't register by religion yet. That is her point she does not want anyone to ever have to register by religion here in the US. Regardless of what is said now in the past the president did say he wanted to register muslims. He did not specify what if any citizenship he just said muslims. He may have meant a lot of things, it is hard to know what one means you can only go by what they actually say. Since his first comments on this he has sounded like he meant to restrict all regardless of religion from some countries.
> We will just have to wait and carefully read his EO on the topic.
> 
> I agree with Sec. Albright we should not register by religion here in the US.


Sorry but I have to disagree with you on a few things.

Carefully read his EO, yes. We should do that for any President.

Trump never said he was going to register Muslims but, as usual, the media misquoted him or more accurately changed what he said on purpose. And, of course, the dumb masses just believed the crap that was fed to them by the Left's lapdog media. What Trump said is "Maybe we need to look at a registry". He was brainstorming because the problem has only become worse and Obama did zero about it. Hell, Obama wouldn't even call them terrorists.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought she was dead as well. She aught to be.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ekim said:


> If she wants to by religion that's her choice, but she better be willing to make major changes if she wants to be a true muslim according to muslim law. I doubt they would actually accept her!


If they stone her or any other libtard to death upon arrival in their new homeland, that is their problem for not comprehending the reality of what they volunteered for. Then again liberalism is an exercise in deniying reality.. Obviously they do not give a shit what happens to citizens in this country so why worry about their poor choice? The difference is that they choose their fate. Libtards want to chose ours for us.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I really figured she was already dead.
> 
> So a few questions here:
> 
> ...


Have you looked at her picture? I think she might be dead.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't like to speak ill of the braindead, but she's an unwiped ass.


----------

